# Skull



## RogerC (Mar 16, 2017)

Just finished this, I contemplated for days as to weather to dye it red or leave it natural but love the way it turned out. The burl was purchased 10-15 years ago in Oregon and I can't remember what type (maybe you can help identify)?

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 8


----------



## Blueglass (Mar 16, 2017)

Leave it. That is spooky looking.


----------



## Jim Beam (Mar 16, 2017)

Well done. Most unusual use of a burl that I could imagine.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 16, 2017)

Simply awesome looking. I'd love to see a process/tutorial topic on the next one....

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 16, 2017)

Very cool! Is that going on something, or a stand alone piece?


----------



## DKMD (Mar 16, 2017)

Haunting... I love it! What was the natural color? Or is that the natural color?


----------



## Jerry B (Mar 16, 2017)

very nice and an excellent job detailing the skull  , and agree with all above, the coloring of this is perfect

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## RogerC (Mar 17, 2017)

DKMD said:


> Haunting... I love it! What was the natural color? Or is that the natural color?




 


barry richardson said:


> Very cool! Is that going on something, or a stand alone piece?





barry richardson said:


> Very cool! Is that going on something, or a stand alone piece?

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## RogerC (Mar 17, 2017)

barry richardson said:


> Very cool! Is that going on something, or a stand alone piece?


Stand alone, I need to make or buy a base.


----------



## Chet Grant (Mar 22, 2017)

Holy crappie that amazing 
Looks like the guy in the first he'll raiser movie


----------

